# Target Compound Bow for Women?



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

With a 26" draw length you have a lot of choices. I am not an expert either, but I do not bowhunt--I just love target archery, so all my bows were bought for target purposes. I am very limited in my own choices with a 24.5" draw and low draw weight. I just went to an archery shop yesterday and shot a Bowtech Insanity. It was set at 45 pounds, 25.5 draw, and the arrow weighed 290grains. It chrono'd at 289 fps. I currently shoot a Hoyt Contender. At my draw length and pull (40 lbs.), with a VERY light arrow, I'm only getting 255 fps.
I've never shot Matthews, but my friend absolutely loves her Chill and has won several tournaments in hunter category, and I do see a LOT of ladies shooting Matthews bows. In fact, I've heard nothing but good things about the Chill -- maybe that's a good bow to try. I will say that in Open A, I have also seen PSE picking up a lot of lady shooters. The Hoyt ProComp is an excellent bow as well. I have a Brigadier, and it shoots nicely, but it's very slow --not good for unknown yardage. I also have an Equalizer. It's awesome on speed, but not forgiving. I don't think it's quite as good of a target bow as my Hoyt. I think the Heartbreaker is a good bow, but to me it was not as good as the Equalizer. I just don't see as many ladies shooting it at tournaments. 

I hope I've helped somewhat. It's a big deal to try to get the right bow. Good luck!


----------



## dorczyslaw (Dec 29, 2013)

ooooh thank you very much. your answer is a big help :}. I'll check out Chill and some of the PSE bows. thank you again for your reply!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!

With your DL, you're probably looking for a bow with about a 34" ATA (+ or - an inch or so) for target use. There are quite a few that would fit the bill for you--best thing would be to try to shoot those that make it to your short list. A good thread for the rational behind this can be found here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1681136&highlight=greg+poole

Then go to this website http://www.bowdb.com/#/bows and fill in your DL and click on the filter to eliminate any bow not in the "sweet spot" and you'll get a listing of bows that you may want to seriously take a look at. Hope this helps.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

That Equalizer IMO is the best "Speed Bow" ever made for short draw archers. It STILL has no rivals.
However...at the longer draw lengths is only afforded 65% let-off.
In those early years of bow manufacturing there was a trade-off.
I LOVED my '08 Equalizer and it still has a special place in my heart so as I looked for a bow with 80% let-off (For hunting...I had a Boar stand up when I was at full draw and I was forced to hold for a minute and a half...ouch)



I looked at them all with my focus on stability, forgiveness, speed and noise.
I tried at least a dozen bows. 
The Prime Centroid caught my eye because it was easier to draw at 67 pounds than my Equalizer at 60.
I liked the Hoyt's and Mathew's but settled for the Experience because of it's ATA, Speed and quietness, along with how dead it is at the shot. It is not the smoothest drawing but I shoot 55 pounds now after the Pig hunt.
.
I bought the Bowtech Experience. Try shooting the Experience. It's not an inexpensive bow but goes down to 26.5" draw.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

When looking for a target bow, I got a Mathews MR6.


----------



## dorczyslaw (Dec 29, 2013)

brilliant! thank you so much for the links. I didn't know that DL has any effect on ATA.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

You can look at something with a 26.5" draw but most manufacturers are not exactly true on advertised draw lengths. Some are spot on and some not. An Equilizer may be a good choice for you. I know several short draw archers who shoot that bow very well. Maybe a carbon Rose might fit you as well. Your draw length vs ata is going to affect string angle and anchor. With the Specialist you may be able to get it to fit you but that bow runs long. It will take extra tuning to get it right. The Insanity may work as suggested that bow is pretty spot on when it comes to draw length and it is an excellent shooter. It's always best to have the draw maybe a tad shorter rather than a tad too long. Of course spot on is the best. Once you find a bow you like, invest in a good release and a decent set of stabilizers. Getting the bow balanced for you will help a ton.

You mentioned a Infinate Edge. That bow is nice but is more geared toward a beginning archer. If you like a light bow, the carbon rose is light and you can add weight where you want.


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

PSE just came out with the Phenom SD, 36" ata, bit over 6.5" brace, and goes from something like 22-28.5", should be a nice short draw target bow IMHO.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah alot of women shoot the Phenom and PSE is a quality brand. Hoyt just came out with their new Pro comp elite FX. 35ish inches, adjustable, and decently fast. The Prestige is another good bow, but youll have to find a used one as it is now discontinued. The hoyt alpha elite is another good one, that is also discontinued now, but you can find them all over the classifieds. The chill is a nice bow, but you might want something longer for target, as the chill is more for hunting. I know a few women shoot the mathews monsters and I used to too, but personally i like the ATA to be 35+, but they are really fast. I dont know the specs on the PSE supra, but ive seen women with those, too. 

The key is what YOU like. play around with let off. I like 65%, but i can shoot 80% just as well. Some women say the 65% hurt their shoulders, so they go with more of a hunting bow. It is all preference. Hoyts are generally heavier bows, while PSE's are considerably lighter. It depends on your preference, because in the end, YOU are the one shooting this bow. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2163318

heres a red Phenom...25.5"+ 40-50 lb.


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

The phenom SD is actually a new bow this year and is a short draw specific target bow..not a bad option


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

What price range are we talking here?

Price / Quality, you cannot beat the Phenom / Phenom SD. It comes with "meh" quality strings though, replace those unless you like tuning a bow a lot. (goes for 90% of the bows out there)

Hoyt has a lot of solid high quality offerings, 26" draw or 40# max shouldn't be an issue there. Just check out what they offer on their site.
Do notice, the price goes up from ~$600 to well over $1200 here!
If that is no concern, you simply want the best, have a look at what OK-Archery has to offer. If you want the highest possible quality and a very easy to tune bow that (like the highest end Hoyts) come with quality stings, the DST 36 or 38 might be for you.
http://www.ok-archery.de/dst38-absolute/?L=2
The shortest one they offer = 23.75" True Drawlength. This is +1.75" to get the "Default" AMO drawlenght. The DST's with small cams (those are also the fastest) go from 25.5 to 28.5" draw. This bow is all about forgiveness, you get 8" brace on these models, but you can order it in 7".
Personally, I'd not recommend below 7" for a 26" draw target archer. If you are hard pressed with say 24.5" and you want speed for 3D, you might consider it. For spots, 8" is the way to go for most. But also don't be frightened by 5 or 6" brace bows. Same accuracy, same draw (not heavier, like many people claim). The downside is, that your bad shots will be further off on lower brace bows. (good shots will be the same - simply accurate when in tune) When every point counts (and the target doesn't walk away) -> go with 7 3/8th or 8" brace.

Oh and what OK archery has over Hoyt? Even stiffer riser, more options to balance it to perfection. A fully matched set of limbs and double cables, so you will simply have no lean at all. (versus a hybrid cable slide cam system with differential limbs) And also rather important: they are really lightweight.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

The New Breed Genetix - speed and forgiveness- several women are shooting this model in ASA's and doing really well with it.


----------



## fotal (Jul 25, 2011)

Look at the Strother Hope, 34" ATA, smooth, short draw, fast. Great quality, tunes easily, good limb selection.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Check out a PSE Supra ME. I love mine. I have two older PSE Supra's and love them. They are a few years old so they have the Cam and Wheel. They draw smoot and are great for target. I use one for indoors and one for outdoor marked yardage. I use a PSE Revenge for unmarked stuff. I just got a new PSE Supra ME (Christmas gift from my Dad) that I just love. The draw if very smoot and is faster than my older Supra's. I actually use to shoot Hoyt, had several but for indoor target I used an Ultratech and outdoors I used the Contender. Was not crazy at all about the Contender. The draws on the PSE's are way smoother and they are a lot faster. Good luck!

PS. I do have a Red Hoyt Vulcan for sale set at 26" DL and is 40-50# if interested. :teeth:


----------



## KyakR (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi! I'm an Infinite Edge fan too, as it's _really_ adjustable.....I had a mishap at the gym and this bow was terrific physical therapy. I increased the DW incrementally as I healed. If you're looking for a target bow, PSE has the one I use....a "Phenom." My local pro-shop lessened the DW to what I can handle at this point: 30lb. If I could afford it though, I would so get a Prime  I'm a novice too, NO expert but pretty obsessed. Good luck! Laurie


----------

